# Saturday's Fall 2015 Trexlertown Swap Meet Photos.



## mikecuda (Oct 3, 2015)

There was about 10-15 vendors selling.  Memory Lane is there and will be there Sunday.   My friend bought a nice survivor Hendersen and I bought a nice panther Carbide lamp.   Some good buys and good conversation with the Hobbyists.   Whizzer bikes and motors were selling.


----------



## mikecuda (Oct 3, 2015)

Photos from T Town Today.


----------

